# Books for A+/N+ Certs



## smitty870 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was thinking about going to school to get my A+/N+ Certifications. Yes it costs 50x as much as buying the book and studying, but I do better in a classroom environment then I do self paced study. However i do want to look into buying the books and trying it on my own before i spend thousands on a course.

Any recommendations on books or where to look on which books are great study guides?

The A+ I might be able to pass on my own without issues as I've been doing basic computer repairs and networking for the last 15 years or so. I would probably still pick up the book for a refresher.

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Mike Meyers Amazon.co.uk: a mike meyers


----------



## New2Tech (Nov 9, 2009)

Scott Mueller's A+ Cert book is a great book! I would definitely check it out if I was you.

Scott Mueller book


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

Transcender IT Certification Prep Training Products - Practice Exams and More
you will need transcender to study for your test the price is not that bad if you go to a school it is highly possible they will give you this to study anyways


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Mike Meyers Books are good.


----------



## smitty870 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## Claw999 (Jun 15, 2011)

cl0udedth0ught said:


> Mike Meyers Books are good.


How much r the book


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the links in the posts


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Also, if you can find the later additions used, you might be able to get them cheaper. Some people only buy the books to get the certs. and then resell them. I would check amazon or ebay for prices. 

Comp Tia A+
Comp Tia Network + 

Both by Mike Meyers


----------

